# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Vertroebeling oogvocht, behandeling?

## ronlap36

Heeft iemand ervaring met een behandeling van vertroebeling van het oogvocht?
Ron

----------


## Denised

Is die vertroebeling ontstaan na operatie van cataract (staar) of is dat ervoor ? Ik ben al 4 jaar geopereerd van staar, maar nu begin ik terug troebel te zien. Kun je een beetje meer uitleg geven ? 
Denised

----------


## Denised

Nu heb ik horen zeggen dat toediening van oogdruppels de vertroebeling terug wat afneemt ? Ik zou daar ook wat uitleg van willen hebben.
Denised

----------


## ronlap36

bedankt voor je antwoord. Ik heb geen staar operatie gehad.
Ron

----------

